# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  انا مغتربة بالامارات وعايزة اجيب بضاعة من مصر كيف الشحن

## ايمان الزاهى

السلام عليكم لو سمحت انا هتاجر ف الهدوم البيتى لكن للاسف التاجرة جابت الحاجة وقالت انهم هيتكلفوا كتير اوى يعنى مكسبى كدة راح ف الهوا

فانا عايزة اى تاجرة لو جابت من مصر بتجيبها ازاى محدش يقولى مع ناس مفيش حد بيشيل لحد اصلا


انا عايزة طريقة يعنى بيقولوا فى شحن برى بس معرفش عنة حاجة ولا هو فين 


لكن شحن البريد دة غالى اوى اوى 

الله يخليكوا حد يرد عليا

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## ايمان الزاهى

للرفععععععععععع

----------


## برررى

السلام عليكم انا مصرية زيك وبفكر فى هذا الامر ايضا لكن بالعكس يعنى اخذ من هنا وانزل اشياء مصر شوفى ياغالية اولا اسالى على شركات الشحن البرى من الباب الى الباب يكون 3 دراهم على الكيلو تقريبا لكن بخصوص الملابس الجديدة لااعرف هل هناك جمارك ام لا اسالى ايضا على النقل البحرى عن طريق حجز كونتينر حاوية ملابس او حجز نصف كونتينر على حسب كمية البضاعة اللى انتى ناوية تستوريديها اعتقد انها ارخص والله الموفق ياريت لو توصلتى الى معلومات جيدة فى هذا الامر راسلينى على الخاص شكرا

----------


## ايمان الزاهى

> السلام عليكم انا مصرية زيك وبفكر فى هذا الامر ايضا لكن بالعكس يعنى اخذ من هنا وانزل اشياء مصر شوفى ياغالية اولا اسالى على شركات الشحن البرى من الباب الى الباب يكون 3 دراهم على الكيلو تقريبا لكن بخصوص الملابس الجديدة لااعرف هل هناك جمارك ام لا اسالى ايضا على النقل البحرى عن طريق حجز كونتينر حاوية ملابس او حجز نصف كونتينر على حسب كمية البضاعة اللى انتى ناوية تستوريديها اعتقد انها ارخص والله الموفق ياريت لو توصلتى الى معلومات جيدة فى هذا الامر راسلينى على الخاص شكرا




جزاكى الله كل خير ع ردك

انا فعلا الملابس جاية ان شاء الله بعد يومين هما 10 كيلو كلفونى والله 325 جنية ف البريد السريع لان العادى بتقولى بياخد 12 يوم والسريع يومين

انا مش عارفة والله انا هسال لان لو كدة يبقى تعب ع الفاضى ومفيش مكسب ليا

ربنا يرزقنى ويرزقك

----------


## ايمان الزاهى

وبعدين لو انا بودى من هنا لمصر هتبقى ارخص ف الشحن لان فعلا الكيلو ب3 و4 درهم عندنا ف راس الخيمة 

لكن مش عارفة فية العكس ولا اية 

انا صاحبتى جوزها عندة شركة شحن بس هما ف العين بعيد عنا وانا كنت سالتها ع الكيلو لو هودى من هنا لمصر قالت 7 درهم طبعا ضعف اللى عندنا هنا فحسيت انة كتير وقلت هشحن من هنا ارخص عندى ف راس الخيمة من العين

----------


## ايمان الزاهى

uppppppppppppppppp

----------


## دنيا أحلى

> وبعدين لو انا بودى من هنا لمصر هتبقى ارخص ف الشحن لان فعلا الكيلو ب3 و4 درهم عندنا ف راس الخيمة 
> 
> لكن مش عارفة فية العكس ولا اية 
> 
> انا صاحبتى جوزها عندة شركة شحن بس هما ف العين بعيد عنا وانا كنت سالتها ع الكيلو لو هودى من هنا لمصر قالت 7 درهم طبعا ضعف اللى عندنا هنا فحسيت انة كتير وقلت هشحن من هنا ارخص عندى ف راس الخيمة من العين


 شو اسم شركة التوصيل اختي؟وهل موجودين في الشارقة

----------


## ايمان الزاهى

> شو اسم شركة التوصيل اختي؟وهل موجودين في الشارقة



لالا صحبتى دى من العين وجوزها فاتح ف العين مش الشارقة

----------


## ايمان الزاهى

للرفععععععععععع

----------


## أمـ فيصل

للرفــع 

أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه

----------


## ايمان الزاهى

> حبيبتي في شركة الامارات على كل 7 كيلو او 10 مادكر برا 100 درهم هالحدود




معلشى ممكن توضحيلى اكتر هى فين الشركة دى

----------


## ايمان الزاهى

> للرفــع 
> 
> أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه




جزاكى الله كل خير يام فيصل

----------


## ايمان الزاهى

للرررررررررررررررفع

----------


## ايمان الزاهى

uppppppppppppp

----------


## برررى

السلام عليكم لو عرفتى حاجة عن موضوع الجمارك بالنسبة لشحن الملابس الجديدة تبقى قوللنا يا غالية لانى اعتقد ان شحن الملابس العادية يعنى المستعملة لها ثمن ولو جديدة لها ثمن واللى بتسال على شركات الشحن ابحثى فى الوسيط على النت ااو فى جوجل اكتبى شركات الشحن البرى بامارة عجمان او الشارقة على حسب رغبتك ربنا يوفق الجميع

----------


## برررى

اررررررررررررررفع

----------


## ايمان الزاهى

> السلام عليكم لو عرفتى حاجة عن موضوع الجمارك بالنسبة لشحن الملابس الجديدة تبقى قوللنا يا غالية لانى اعتقد ان شحن الملابس العادية يعنى المستعملة لها ثمن ولو جديدة لها ثمن واللى بتسال على شركات الشحن ابحثى فى الوسيط على النت ااو فى جوجل اكتبى شركات الشحن البرى بامارة عجمان او الشارقة على حسب رغبتك ربنا يوفق الجميع



انتى لو عايزة تودى هدوم جديدة من الامارات لمصر مثلا مش فى جمارك 

الجمارك بالشحن البرى ع الاجهزة والتليفزيونات وكدة ودى ليها معاملات تانية سواء جديدة او قديمة لكن الهدوم لا مفيش جمارك خالص 

وشركات الشحن من هنا لمصر موجودة ف كل امارة ومتوفرة واسعارهم معقولة لكن انا بتكلم ع من مصر لهنا مفيش برى مش عارفة اوصل للطريق وكمان اضطريت اشحن بالبريد المصرى ودة غالى جدا بس الملابس سواء جديد او قديم مفيش جمرك عليها

----------


## ايمان الزاهى

> اررررررررررررررفع


مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووورة

----------


## ايمان الزاهى

upppppppppppppp

----------

